# Any Texas (specifically Austin) area gsd owners? Breeder question



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Was just wondering if anybody knows anything about this breeder. We will be moving into a house in April or May and I would like to get a second puppy right around that time, so far this is the only breeder I've really considered (mainly because they have a litter planned for spring of 13 from a pretty impressive dog). Here's the link:

German Shepherd Puppies For Sale from Starke Pfoten German Shepherds in Texas.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Reposting hoping more people on at "the busy time" might have some info. Sorry!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry that you didn't get any response. I don't know anything about this breeder but when I searched their name some previous threads came up that might help.

Welcome to the official home of the German Shepherd Dog, a dog respected and admired throughout the world for its versatility, loyalty and intelligence. - Search Results for starke pfoten


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like Smithie86 sent a PM to the person who asked about them. Negative comments are asked to be sent via PM. I would private message Smithie86 and see what they have to say. Looks like Rugen had a good experience with them, but I haven't seen Rugen around lately.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, I contacted Smithie. Hope to find out some info (good or bad).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nothing negative. Do not automatically assume 

Kevin is a good helper, has good lines and trains, works and competes with his dogs. I do not know about his current breedings. I have not looked. Have not been on board much....


----------

